# sensores de temperatura o de corriente para motores de ac



## loliXa (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola, actualmente estoy realizando mi proyecto de grado que es la automatización de una planta, he estado buscando información acerca de cual es la mejor manera para sensar la corriente en los motores que hay en la planta (motores ac), lo que quiero es poder controlar esa corriente es decir que los operarios puedan verificar que la corriente de los motores se mantiene dentro de un rango especifico. Para conseguir esto pensé en utilizar sensores de corriente (algo así como una pinza electromagnética o mediante un transformador) o sensores de temperatura que se puedan ubicar en las carcazas de los motores (no se si existan), el caso es que la idea es poder verificar que no varie la corriente o que los motores no se recalienten, y así poder utilizar esos datos para que sean enviados al PLC y de ahí a la interfaz gráfica que permita observarlos.

Agradezco enormemente cualquier información u orientación que me puedan dar al respecto.


----------



## fjvivarc (Ene 28, 2008)

La manera más rapida es instalar unos transformadores de intensidad en los cables del motor o motores y la salida del transformador a un aparato de medida(amperimetro).

El operario tendria que tomar los valores de dicho amperimetro.

Si quieres llevar la señal a un PLC debes transformar la señal de salida de dicho transformador a una apta para su tratamiento (convertirla en una señal 4-20mA por ejemplo).

Siemens dispone de unos controladores de motor denominados Simocode que permiten la realización de la supervisión y control de motores con un solo elemento y conectable a red Profibus.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Puedes implementar un sistema de vigilancia permanente con alarmas y dentro de este incluyes

Medicion de corriente
Medicion de tension
Medicion de temperatura

Temperatura: Un diodo "Pegado" al bobinado, un amplificador y a un conversor AD

Tension: Transformador reductor con rectificador etapa de adecuacion de señales y tambien al conversor.

Corriente: Transformador de corriente o captor de corriente (Tipo pinza amperometrica) rectificador, adecuacion de señales y al conversor.
Tambien podrias emplear efecto dispositivos de efecto Hall adherido al cable de alimentacion. 


De acuerdo al grado de sofisticacion lo implementas para 1 o 3 bobinados

Con un PIC lees por pasos el conversor y efectuas una presentacion en un display que con
los datos medidos, datos que leeran los operarios.
Puedes agregar unos botones para elejir funcion presentada y programar alarmas por alta o baja tension, sobrecorriente o sobretemperatura.

Saludos


----------



## loliXa (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola a los dos muchas gracias por las respuestas, ya estuve mirando algo de eso, seguiré en la busqueda y tendré en cuenta sus recomendaciones, una vez mas gracias y hasta otra oportunidad.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 31, 2008)

hola lolixa,yo he automatizado plantas de reciclado de plastico con mas de 1000mtrs cuadrados cada una,para protejer los motores lo mas importante es ponerle un pkz regulado un 10% por encima de su nominal,y meterle un emotron que con el controlas el par nominal del motor en el eje...con esto si hay un rodamiento en mal estado este dispocitivo lo detectara sin problemas....en cuanto a la tenperatura casi todos los motores tienen de serie una ptc en el bobinado de no ser asi se venden imantados...los pegas en la tapa del motor en la parte del eje y listo..cuidado al elejir la temperatura de la ptc que en la tapa del eje para una temperatura en el bobinado de 120º  elijelo de 85º de 1 a 5 cv  80 para 7.5 a 30 cv 
y 75º para motores de 40 a 180cv y por ultimo 70º para motores de 220 a 475 cv


----------

